

Diacriticism – A tool for abusing combining diacritical marks - rbcoffee
http://demo.danielmclaren.com/2015/diacriticism/

======
rbcoffee
Bubbly is my favorite:

d̥̥̥͚͚̊̊i͚͚͚̊̊̊å͚͚̥̥̊̊̊̊c͚͚͚̊̊r̥̥͚̥͚̊̊̊̊i̥͚͚͚̥̊̊̊t̥̥͚̊̊̊̊i͚͚̥͚͚̥̊̊̊c̥͚̊̊̊̊i͚͚̥̥̊s͚̥̊̊̊̊m̥̥͚͚̊̊

